# indi dyno v2 with 13.8 power source



## beachbum2007 (Feb 10, 2003)

Hi, has anyone succesfully used an integy v2 dyno with a 13.8 v switching power source? I have heard reports that the original v1 dyno would burn up with a 13.8 v power source as it is supposed to have a 12 volt supply. I had heard that the v2 version(although still advertised as 12 v) would work fine with the 13.8 v supply. I am much confused and electrically challenged lol. I have the 13.8 supply and just dont want to blow it up, lol. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks, Beach


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Contact integy on it or look the product up on there site to see waht it is rated at.

I have contacted them on a few things and they have been helpful and friendly.

mike


----------

